# Oct 10-12, 2014 trolling for booty saltwater classic/fishing rodeo



## therese.dotson (Sep 9, 2014)

Pirates of Lost Treasure 2014 Trolling for Booty Saltwater Classic / Fishing Rodeo!! Win up to $400 PER FISH!! :thumbup: $50 pre-registration with "Booty Bags" for the first 100!! Tickets go on sale Sept 15th at J&M Tackle, Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle, Outcast, Grey's Tackle and Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. Event kicks off with the Capt's Meeting Friday Oct 10 at 6:30pm at the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. For more information, contact David Jolly at 850-637-5714 or visit Pirates of Lost Treasure - Perdido Key on Facebook.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

So the only available species are on the flyer or is there more? I know last couple years there was a lot more!


----------



## 16BAMA (Mar 16, 2008)

No Spanish? 😭


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

16BAMA said:


> No Spanish? 😭


That's what I'm screaming!!!

They had spanish for at least the past 3 yrs and not this yr?!?!

Not sure if I'm gonna fish it this yr.....


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Pretty much an offshore only rodeo!

I hope the seas are big that weekend!


----------

